# Seit emerge --sync will er systemd?

## arfe

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht wie ich das Problem hier gelöst bekomme, aber seit gestern will er systemd, aber will bei openrc bleiben.

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich den Konflikt löse?

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] mail-client/evolution-3.8.5:2.0 [2.32.3-r1:2.0] USE="bogofilter%* (-clutter%) (-connman%) crypt gnome-online-accounts%* -gstreamer -highlight% -kerberos ldap -map% (-networkmanager%) (-python%*) spamassassin%* ssl weather%*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/zenity-3.8.0 [2.32.1] USE="(-compat%*) -debug libnotify {-test%} webkit%*" 3,566 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.16.4 [1.12.3-r1] USE="-afp -archive -avahi bluetooth -bluray cdda (-doc%) fuse -gdu* -gnome-keyring -gnome-online-accounts% gphoto2 gtk%* http -ios -mtp% samba -systemd% {-test%} udev udisks*" 1,463 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.8.5:0/40 [2.32.3-r3:0/0] USE="-api-doc-extras% (-gnome-keyring%) gnome-online-accounts%* gtk%* introspection%* ipv6 -kerberos ldap {-test} -vala% weather" 3,843 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/libgdata-0.14.0:0/13 [0.8.1-r2:0/0] USE="-debug gnome introspection -static-libs% -vala%" 1,327 kB

[nomerge       ] mail-client/evolution-3.8.5:2.0 [2.32.3-r1:2.0] USE="bogofilter%* (-clutter%) (-connman%) crypt gnome-online-accounts%* -gstreamer -highlight% -kerberos ldap -map% (-networkmanager%) (-python%*) spamassassin%* ssl weather%*" 

[nomerge       ]  net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.8.5  USE="-debug gnome introspection -kerberos" 

[ebuild  N     ]   gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6:2  USE="bluetooth colord cups -debug gnome-online-accounts i18n -kerberos -modemmanager socialweb v4l" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 6,566 kB

[ebuild  N     ]    net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.8.5  USE="-debug gnome introspection -kerberos" 634 kB

[ebuild  N     ]    net-libs/libsocialweb-0.25.21  USE="-connman gnome introspection networkmanager -vala" 462 kB

[ebuild  N     ]    gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.8.8  USE="bluetooth -gconf introspection -modemmanager" 1,195 kB

[ebuild  N     ]     net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8  USE="-avahi bluetooth -connection-sharing consolekit -dhclient dhcpcd -gnutls introspection -modemmanager nss ppp -resolvconf -systemd {-test} -vala wext wifi" 1,980 kB

[blocks b      ] >=net-libs/libsoup-2.42 (">=net-libs/libsoup-2.42" is blocking net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1)

[ebuild     U  ]  net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.42.3.1:2.4 [2.38.1:2.4] USE="-debug introspection" 723 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4:3/25 [1.8.3-r300:3/3] USE="(-aqua) -coverage -debug (-doc%) geoloc gstreamer introspection jit -libsecret% spell {-test} webgl (-webkit2%)" 9,619 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  net-libs/libsoup-2.42.3.1:2.4 [2.38.1:2.4] USE="-debug introspection samba ssl {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.11-r1 [0.4.10-r1] USE="gnome kde -mono -networkmanager perl python -spidermonkey {-test} webkit" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 92 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.36.2 [2.32.3] USE="gnome libproxy -smartcard ssl {-test}" 345 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-4.6.6:4.0 [3.32.2:3.14] 1,036 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.8.5:0/40 [2.32.3-r3:0/0] USE="-api-doc-extras% (-gnome-keyring%) gnome-online-accounts%* gtk%* introspection%* ipv6 -kerberos ldap {-test} -vala% weather" 

[nomerge       ]  net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.8.5  USE="-debug gnome introspection -kerberos" 

[ebuild  N     ]   net-libs/rest-0.7.90:0.7  USE="gnome introspection {-test}" 299 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-3.8.0-r1 [2.32.1-r3] USE="(-bonobo%*) -eds introspection -networkmanager" 2,339 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/libgweather-3.8.3:2/3-3 [2.30.3:2/2] USE="introspection%* (-python%*)" 3,771 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r206 [0.28.2-r204] USE="-debug (-doc%) -glade introspection python" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.8.2 [3.0.2-r201] USE="-fat gnome%* (-gnome-keyring%) (-nautilus%) (-remote-access%) -systemd%" 1,348 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.3 [0.5.2] USE="examples gtk3 introspection -pulseaudio python -sasl -vala" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7" 399 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.32.1-r2:2 [2.32.1:2] USE="-debug (-doc%) -license-docs%" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.4:2.4 [2.24.2:2.4] USE="-doc examples {-test}" 10,022 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.8.1:3.0 [2.24.2:2.4] USE="X (-aqua) -doc examples {-test} (-wayland)" 4,213 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/gtkspell-3.0.3:3/0 [3.0.0:3/0] USE="introspection -vala%" 411 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/evince-3.8.3:0/evd3.4-evv3.3 [2.32.0-r4:0/0] USE="(-dbus%*) -debug -djvu -dvi (-gnome%*) -gnome-keyring introspection -nautilus postscript -t1lib tiff -xps%" 6,328 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/cython-0.19.1  USE="-doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.7  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (ipc) (-pypy2_0) -python2 -python3 (-selinux) -xattr" LINGUAS="-ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="(-pypy2_0) -python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3* (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.7  USE="-caps python" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-python/pyelftools-0.21-r4  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.4.3 [1.3.12] USE="-doc (policykit)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_6% python2_7%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 

[blocks b      ]  <app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.4.3 ("<app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.4.3" is blocking app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.4.3)

[ebuild     U  ]   app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.4.3 [1.3.12] USE="-gnome-keyring" LINGUAS="-ar -as -bg -bn -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da de -el -en_GB -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -lo -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_6% python2_7%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 872 kB

[ebuild     U  ]    app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.4.3 [1.3.12] USE="-doc (policykit)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_6% python2_7%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.8.1:3 [2.30.5-r1:0] USE="-debug introspection {-test}" 

[blocks b      ]  <gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r1:0 ("<gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r1:0" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.8.1)

[ebuild     U  ]   gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r2 [2.30.5-r1] USE="-debug introspection python" 464 kB

[ebuild  NS    ]    gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.8.1:3 [2.30.5-r1:0] USE="-debug introspection {-test}" 390 kB

[nomerge       ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.14.0:0/13 [0.8.1-r2:0/0] USE="-debug gnome introspection -static-libs% -vala%" 

[nomerge       ]  net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.8.5  USE="-debug gnome introspection -kerberos" 

[ebuild  N     ]   app-crypt/libsecret-0.15-r1  USE="crypt -debug introspection {-test} -vala" 474 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.8.0 [2.32.0] USE="-debug introspection%* {-test} -vala%" 417 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.8.2 [2.32.1-r1] USE="caps%* -debug filecaps%* pam (-selinux) {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]  app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2:0/1  USE="-debug gtk introspection {-test}" 

[blocks b      ]   <gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3 ("<gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3" is blocking app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2)

[ebuild     U  ]    gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.8.2 [2.32.1-r1] USE="caps%* -debug filecaps%* pam (-selinux) {-test}" 1,113 kB

[ebuild  N     ]     app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2:0/1  USE="-debug gtk introspection {-test}" 1,362 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6:2  USE="bluetooth colord cups -debug gnome-online-accounts i18n -kerberos -modemmanager socialweb v4l" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[ebuild  N     ]  gnome-base/gnome-session-3.8.4-r1  USE="-debug -doc -gconf ipv6 -systemd" 763 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1  USE="colord cups -debug i18n (-openrc-force) (-packagekit) (policykit) short-touchpad-timeout {-test} udev" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 1,543 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27  USE="-debug ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate pulseaudio* speex" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0  USE="X alsa asyncns -avahi bluetooth caps dbus -doc -equalizer gdbm glib gnome gtk ipv6 -jack -libsamplerate lirc (-neon) orc (-oss) qt4 -realtime ssl (-system-wide) -systemd tcpd {-test} udev webrtc-aec -xen" 1,360 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.7.6 [0.5.0] 273 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-process/at-3.1.13-r2  USE="pam (-selinux)" 

[nomerge       ]  virtual/logger-0 

[nomerge       ]   sys-apps/systemd-208-r2:0/1  USE="acl -audit -cryptsetup -doc filecaps firmware-loader -gcrypt gudev -http introspection kmod -lzma pam (policykit) python -qrcode (-selinux) tcpd {-test} -vanilla -xattr" ABI_X86="(-32) (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ]    sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-2  51 kB

[ebuild  N     ]     sys-apps/systemd-208-r2:0/1  USE="acl -audit -cryptsetup -doc filecaps firmware-loader -gcrypt gudev -http introspection kmod -lzma pam (policykit) python -qrcode (-selinux) tcpd {-test} -vanilla -xattr" ABI_X86="(-32) (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 8 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-3.8.0-r1 [2.32.1-r3] USE="(-bonobo%*) -eds introspection -networkmanager" 

[ebuild  N     ]  net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.20.4  USE="-debug introspection {-test} vala" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7" 3,750 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6:2  USE="bluetooth colord cups -debug gnome-online-accounts i18n -kerberos -modemmanager socialweb v4l" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-video/cheese-3.8.3:0/7  USE="introspection -sendto {-test}" 3,643 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-session-3.8.4-r1  USE="-debug -doc -gconf ipv6 -systemd" 

[ebuild  N     ]  x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.8.4  USE="gtk" 3,765 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6:2  USE="bluetooth colord cups -debug gnome-online-accounts i18n -kerberos -modemmanager socialweb v4l" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[ebuild  N     ]  app-i18n/ibus-1.5.2  USE="X -dconf -deprecated gconf gtk gtk3 introspection nls python {-test} -vala" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_6 python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7" 1,839 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   gnome-base/librsvg-2.39.0:2 [2.36.4-r1:2] USE="gtk introspection -tools -vala" 507 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  gnome-base/libgnomekbd-3.6.0  USE="introspection {-test}" 365 kB

[nomerge       ] media-video/cheese-3.8.3:0/7  USE="introspection -sendto {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-vpx-1.0.10:1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg-1.0.10:1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  media-libs/clutter-gst-2.0.8:2.0  USE="-debug examples introspection" 348 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.8.8  USE="bluetooth -gconf introspection -modemmanager" 

[ebuild  N     ]  net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.8.2.1:2/11  USE="-debug introspection" 1,304 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6:2  USE="bluetooth colord cups -debug gnome-online-accounts i18n -kerberos -modemmanager socialweb v4l" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[ebuild  N     ]  net-print/cups-pk-helper-0.2.4-r1  147 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-3.8.3  USE="-clutter (-packagekit) -raw" 2,545 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.34  USE="-doc introspection -systemd -vala" 352 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  x11-libs/colord-gtk-0.1.25:0/1  USE="-doc introspection -vala" 265 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-misc/colord-1.0.3:0/1  USE="examples -extra-print-profiles gusb introspection scanner -systemd udev -vala" 1,058 kB

[ebuild  N     ]    dev-libs/libgusb-0.1.6  USE="introspection -static-libs -vala" 257 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.8.2 [3.0.2-r201] USE="-fat gnome%* (-gnome-keyring%) (-nautilus%) (-remote-access%) -systemd%" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1  USE="colord cups -debug i18n (-openrc-force) (-packagekit) (policykit) short-touchpad-timeout {-test} udev" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.8.4  USE="gtk" 

[ebuild  N     ]    x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.20.2:2  USE="accessibility -lua" 673 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/vte-0.34.9:2.90 [0.34.2:2.90] USE="-debug -glade introspection" 974 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libwnck-3.4.7:3 [3.4.5:3] USE="introspection startup-notification -tools" 649 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.28.5:2 [2.28.4:2] USE="-debug (-doc%) introspection" 640 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6:2  USE="bluetooth colord cups -debug gnome-online-accounts i18n -kerberos -modemmanager socialweb v4l" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-libs/clutter-gtk-1.4.4:1.0  USE="-debug examples introspection" 304 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/dconf-0.16.1 [0.12.1] USE="X (-doc%) {-test%}" 366 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.34.0:1.4 [2.28.4:1.4] USE="-doc" 504 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/atkmm-2.22.7 [2.22.6] USE="-doc" 383 kB

[nomerge       ] media-video/cheese-3.8.3:0/7  USE="introspection -sendto {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/clutter-gtk-1.4.4:1.0  USE="-debug examples introspection" 

[ebuild  N     ]   media-libs/clutter-1.14.6:1.0  USE="-debug -doc gtk introspection {-test}" 5,063 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3:3 [3.2.2-r1:3] USE="cairo examples {-test} threads" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3%*" 642 kB

[nomerge       ] media-libs/clutter-gst-2.0.8:2.0  USE="-debug examples introspection" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-libs/cogl-1.14.1_pre20130901-r1:1.0/12  USE="-debug examples -gles2 introspection opengl pango {-test}" 1,449 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/json-glib-0.16.2 [0.15.2] USE="-debug introspection" 495 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.36.2:2 [2.32.1:2] USE="-debug -doc examples {-test}" 2,256 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r1:2 [2.32.4-r1:2] USE="-debug gtk introspection ldap -orbit% (policykit)" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 1,524 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.8.4:3/7 [2.32.1:2] USE="-debug introspection" 1,019 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/gtk+-3.8.7:3 [3.4.4:3] USE="X (-aqua) -colord cups -debug examples introspection (-packagekit) {-test} -vim-syntax (-wayland) xinerama" 13,523 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.8.1:2  USE="{-test}" 261 kB

[ebuild  N     ]    app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.8.0:2  USE="introspection" 427 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r4:2 [2.24.0-r3:2] USE="-doc examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.0.10:1.0  USE="X alsa introspection -ivorbis nls ogg orc pango theora* vorbis" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.22:2 [2.24.17:2] USE="(-aqua) cups -debug examples introspection {-test} -vim-syntax xinerama" 13,063 kB

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/pango-1.34.1 [1.30.1] USE="X -debug introspection" 992 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23:0/0.9.18 [0.9.12:0/0] USE="cairo%* glib%* graphite%* icu%* -introspection% -static-libs truetype%*" 1,004 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r55:2 [2.28.6-r53:2] USE="examples -libffi {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2 [3.6.1] USE="introspection" 450 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/atk-2.8.0 [2.6.0] USE="introspection nls {-test%}" 620 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.28.2:2 [2.26.4:2] USE="X -debug introspection jpeg jpeg2k {-test} tiff" 1,165 kB

[nomerge       ] dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1:2 [2.32.4-r1:2] USE="-debug (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap {-test} utils -xattr" ABI_X86="(-32) (64%*) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 

[blocks b      ]  <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36" is blocking dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1)

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36.0-r1::gentoo [1.32.1-r1::steam-overlay] USE="cairo%* (-doc%) -doctool {-test}" ABI_X86="(-32%) (-64%*) (-x32%)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 1,173 kB

[ebuild     U  ]    dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1:2 [2.32.4-r1:2] USE="-debug (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap {-test} utils -xattr" ABI_X86="(-32) (64%*) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 6,417 kB

[ebuild     U  ]     dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.36.4-r1 [2.32.4-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3%*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycurl-7.19.0-r3  USE="examples ssl" CURL_SSL="-gnutls -nss openssl" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.0  USE="-doc examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.14.0:0/13 [0.8.1-r2:0/0] USE="-debug gnome introspection -static-libs% -vala%" 

[ebuild  N     ]  net-libs/liboauth-1.0.1  USE="-bindist curl -doc nss" 490 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.8.5:0/40 [2.32.3-r3:0/0] USE="-api-doc-extras% (-gnome-keyring%) gnome-online-accounts%* gtk%* introspection%* ipv6 -kerberos ldap {-test} -vala% weather" 

[nomerge       ]  app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2:0/1  USE="-debug gtk introspection {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]   app-crypt/p11-kit-0.13  USE="-debug" 532 kB

[nomerge       ] net-libs/libsocialweb-0.25.21  USE="-connman gnome introspection networkmanager -vala" 

[nomerge       ]  net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8  USE="-avahi bluetooth -connection-sharing consolekit -dhclient dhcpcd -gnutls introspection -modemmanager nss ppp -resolvconf -systemd {-test} -vala wext wifi" 

[ebuild  N     ]   net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.0-r2  USE="-ap dbus -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -p2p (-ps3) qt4 readline (-selinux) -smartcard ssl -wimax -wps" 1,997 kB

[ebuild  N     ]    net-wireless/crda-1.1.2-r3  22 kB

[ebuild  N     ]     dev-python/m2crypto-0.21.1-r1  USE="-doc examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7" 404 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   net-misc/dhcpcd-5.6.4  USE="zeroconf" 84 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-3.8.3  USE="-clutter (-packagekit) -raw" 

[ebuild  N     ]  app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14-r1  USE="jadetex" 123 kB

[ebuild  NS    ]   app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1:4.5 [4.1.2-r6:4.1.2, 4.2-r2:4.2, 4.3-r1:4.3, 4.4-r2:4.4] 97 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0-r1:1.0  31 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6:2  USE="bluetooth colord cups -debug gnome-online-accounts i18n -kerberos -modemmanager socialweb v4l" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[nomerge       ]  media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0  USE="X alsa asyncns -avahi bluetooth caps dbus -doc -equalizer gdbm glib gnome gtk ipv6 -jack -libsamplerate lirc (-neon) orc (-oss) qt4 -realtime ssl (-system-wide) -systemd tcpd {-test} udev webrtc-aec -xen" 

[ebuild  N     ]   media-libs/sbc-1.1  USE="-static-libs" 240 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6:2  USE="bluetooth colord cups -debug gnome-online-accounts i18n -kerberos -modemmanager socialweb v4l" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1  USE="colord cups -debug i18n (-openrc-force) (-packagekit) (policykit) short-touchpad-timeout {-test} udev" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[nomerge       ]   app-i18n/ibus-1.5.2  USE="X -dconf -deprecated gconf gtk gtk3 introspection nls python {-test} -vala" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_6 python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ]    dev-python/pyxdg-0.25  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="(-pypy2_0) -python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2 python3_3" 48 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   media-fonts/cantarell-0.0.15  USE="X" 289 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic-3.8.3  219 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.8.3 [3.6.2] USE="branding" 16,299 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/yelp-xsl-3.8.1 [3.6.1] 577 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10-r1 [0.20.10] PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.8.2 [3.0.2-r201] USE="-fat gnome%* (-gnome-keyring%) (-nautilus%) (-remote-access%) -systemd%" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-libs/libpwquality-1.2.3  USE="pam python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 360 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.2-r1:0/6 [2.4.14-r1:0/0] USE="-doc examples exif gd jpeg nls -zeroconf" CAMERAS="-adc65 -agfa_cl20 -aox -ax203 -barbie -canon -casio_qv -clicksmart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimagev -dimera3500 -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmart300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -jl2005a -jl2005c -kodak_dc120 -kodak_dc210 -kodak_dc240 -kodak_dc3200 -kodak_ez200 -konica -konica_qm150 -largan -lg_gsm -mars -mustek -panasonic_coolshot -panasonic_dc1000 -panasonic_dc1580 -panasonic_l859 -pccam300 -pccam600 -pentax% -polaroid_pdc320 -polaroid_pdc640 -polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 -ricoh -ricoh_g3 -samsung -sierra (-sipix_blink%) -sipix_blink2 -sipix_web2 -smal -sonix -sony_dscf1 -sony_dscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -st2205 -stv0674 -stv0680 -sx330z (-template%) -topfield -toshiba_pdrm11 -tp6801" 6,296 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/numpy-1.7.1  USE="-doc -lapack {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/audiofile-0.3.6-r1:0/1 [0.3.5:0/1] USE="flac%* -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(-32) (64%*) (-x32)" 519 kB

[ebuild   R    ]  media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3  USE="3dnow (-altivec) cxx -debug ogg sse -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r4  USE="-doc examples svg {-test} xcb" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.8-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="(-pypy2_0) -python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1  USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs -xkb" ABI_X86="(-32) (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2 -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r3  ABI_X86="(-32) (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/curl-7.31.0  USE="-adns -idn ipv6 -kerberos ldap -metalink -rtmp -ssh ssl -static-libs {-test} threads" CURL_SSL="-axtls -cyassl -gnutls nss* -openssl* -polarssl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.12-r1:2  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1:2  USE="-debug examples -icu ipv6 -lzma python readline -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6 python2_7 -python3_2* python3_3*" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ]  dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 [2.7.5-r3:2.7, 3.1.5-r1:3.1, 3.2.5-r3:3.2] USE="-build -doc examples gdbm -hardened ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads tk -wininst xml" 11,583 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20131008-r2 [20131008-r1] USE="alsa development pulseaudio%*" ABI_X86="(-32)" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14-r1  USE="jadetex" 

[ebuild  N     ]  app-text/jadetex-3.13-r6  101 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2012  USE="-doc -source" 89,717 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended-2012  USE="-doc -source" 211 kB

[nomerge       ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4:3/25 [1.8.3-r300:3/3] USE="(-aqua) -coverage -debug (-doc%) geoloc gstreamer introspection jit -libsecret% spell {-test} webgl (-webkit2%)" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-libs/libwebp-0.3.1  USE="-experimental gif jpeg opengl png -static-libs -swap-16bit-csp tiff" ABI_X86="(-32) (64) (-x32)" 825 kB

[nomerge       ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14-r1  USE="jadetex" 

[ebuild  N     ]  app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4-r2  35 kB

[ebuild  NS    ]  app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r3:4.0 [3.0-r3:3.0] 55 kB

[ebuild  NS    ]  app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r3:3.1 [3.0-r3:3.0] 55 kB

[ebuild  NS    ]  app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r3:4.1 [3.0-r3:3.0] 56 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-session-3.8.4-r1  USE="-debug -doc -gconf ipv6 -systemd" 

[ebuild  N     ]  x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9  111 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-0.15  USE="gtk" 239 kB

[nomerge       ] media-video/cheese-3.8.3:0/7  USE="introspection -sendto {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-video/gnome-video-effects-0.4.0  140 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/iso-codes-3.45 [3.40] 3,518 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r3 [2.1.0-r2] USE="examples -static-libs unicode" ABI_X86="(-32) (64%*) (-x32)" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] www-plugins/google-talkplugin-4.4.2.0  USE="libnotify -system-libCg" LINGUAS="-ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da de -el en -es -et -fa -fi -fil -fr -gu -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nl -no -or -pl -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tl -tr -uk -ur -vi" VIDEO_CARDS="-fglrx -radeon" 

[nomerge       ]  media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0  USE="X alsa asyncns -avahi bluetooth caps dbus -doc -equalizer gdbm glib gnome gtk ipv6 -jack -libsamplerate lirc (-neon) orc (-oss) qt4 -realtime ssl (-system-wide) -systemd tcpd {-test} udev webrtc-aec -xen" 

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-libs/json-c-0.11  USE="-doc -static-libs" 545 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.8.5:0/40 [2.32.3-r3:0/0] USE="-api-doc-extras% (-gnome-keyring%) gnome-online-accounts%* gtk%* introspection%* ipv6 -kerberos ldap {-test} -vala% weather" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-util/fix-la-relink-command-0.1.1  5 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.36.0 [1.32.1] 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1  USE="colord cups -debug i18n (-openrc-force) (-packagekit) (policykit) short-touchpad-timeout {-test} udev" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[nomerge       ]  media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0  USE="X alsa asyncns -avahi bluetooth caps dbus -doc -equalizer gdbm glib gnome gtk ipv6 -jack -libsamplerate lirc (-neon) orc (-oss) qt4 -realtime ssl (-system-wide) -systemd tcpd {-test} udev webrtc-aec -xen" 

[ebuild  N     ]   gnome-extra/gnome-audio-2.22.2  USE="-debug" 1,703 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gnome-pty-helper-0.34.9 [0.34.2] USE="hardened" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20131008-r5 [20131008-r4] USE="development" ABI_X86="(-32)" 0 kB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.8.8  USE="bluetooth -gconf introspection -modemmanager" 

[ebuild  N     ]  net-misc/mobile-broadband-provider-info-20120614  72 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-common-3.7.4:3 [3.6.0:3] 149 kB

[nomerge       ] net-wireless/crda-1.1.2-r3 

[ebuild  N     ]  net-wireless/wireless-regdb-20130213  13 kB

[nomerge       ] media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0  USE="X alsa asyncns -avahi bluetooth caps dbus -doc -equalizer gdbm glib gnome gtk ipv6 -jack -libsamplerate lirc (-neon) orc (-oss) qt4 -realtime ssl (-system-wide) -systemd tcpd {-test} udev webrtc-aec -xen" 

[ebuild  N     ]  net-libs/libasyncns-0.8-r2  USE="-debug -doc" 334 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d  1,234 kB

[ebuild  N     ]  media-libs/webrtc-audio-processing-0.1  USE="-static-libs" 384 kB

[nomerge       ] dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1:2 [2.32.4-r1:2] USE="-debug (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap {-test} utils -xattr" ABI_X86="(-32) (64%*) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_6% python2_7%*" 

[ebuild   R    ]  virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ]  virtual/libffi-3.0.11  0 kB

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-208)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-208-r2)

Total: 150 packages (60 upgrades, 63 new, 9 in new slots, 18 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 286,907 kB

Conflict: 8 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-libs/flac:0

  (media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/flac-1.2.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/audiofile-0.3.6-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

net-misc/curl:0

  (net-misc/curl-7.31.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    net-misc/curl[curl_ssl_gnutls=,curl_ssl_nss=,curl_ssl_openssl=,-curl_ssl_axtls,-curl_ssl_cyassl,-curl_ssl_polarssl] required by (dev-python/pycurl-7.19.0-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (net-misc/curl-7.31.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    net-misc/curl[ssl,curl_ssl_nss] required by (net-libs/liboauth-1.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

virtual/libffi:0

  (virtual/libffi-3.0.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (virtual/libffi-3.0.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/libffi[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

virtual/libiconv:0

  (virtual/libiconv-0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (virtual/libiconv-0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/libiconv[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.2.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.3[python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_pypy2_0(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_pypy2_0(-)] required by (app-portage/gentoopm-0.2.8::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/portage-2.2.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

gnome-base/gnome-panel:0

  (gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    gnome-base/gnome-panel[bonobo] required by (net-analyzer/netspeed_applet-0.16::gentoo, installed)

  (gnome-base/gnome-panel-3.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/libgweather:2

  (dev-libs/libgweather-3.8.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgweather-3.5.1:2= required by (gnome-base/gnome-panel-3.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/libgweather-2.30.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/libgweather-2.90.1:2 required by (gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3::gentoo, installed)

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-0.8-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_pypy2_0(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_pypy2_0(-)] required by (dev-python/virtualenv-1.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_pypy2_0(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_pypy2_0(-)] required by (dev-python/python-distutils-extra-2.37-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_pypy2_0(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_pypy2_0(-)] required by (dev-python/pygments-1.6::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-python/setuptools-0.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-)] required by (dev-python/numpy-1.7.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

media-libs/libgphoto2:0

  (media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.14-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/libgphoto2:0/0= required by (kde-base/kamera-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libgphoto2:0/0= required by (media-gfx/digikam-3.2.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libgphoto2:0/0= required by (app-emulation/wine-1.6::gentoo, installed)

media-libs/harfbuzz:0

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.10:0/0=[icu(+)] required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3::gentoo, installed)

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-python/dbus-python:0

  (dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/dbus-python-0.80[python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-)] required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.10.2::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-208-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-38 required by (virtual/logger-0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-fs/udev-208::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-fs/udev required by @selected

    >=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev?,introspection?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection,kmod,static-libs]) required by (virtual/udev-208::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

[code:1:46fc5dcc0d]emerge --info

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.12.2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.2-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16415616 total,   7455892 free

KiB Swap:    8393956 total,   8393956 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 01 Dec 2013 11:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.1.5-r1, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel snd_usb_audio snd_usb_audio"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="*"

ANDROID_SWT="/usr/share/swt-4.2/lib"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="asis actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock cgi deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config log_forensic logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias* authn_core authz_core unixd socache_shmcb"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="500M"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/munin-async/.ssh"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DVB_CARDS="usb-af9015"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical -vt --with-bdeps=y --autounmask=n"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/root/.gtkrc-2.0"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse vmmouse evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="de en"

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.5/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec)"

MULTIOSDIRS="../lib64:../lib32"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OLDPWD="/root"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

ORACLE_BASE="/opt/oracle/app/oracle"

ORACLE_HOME="/opt/oracle/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1"

ORACLE_HOSTNAME="murphy.submuffi.de"

ORACLE_OWNER="oracle"

ORACLE_SID="orcl"

ORACLE_TERM="xterm"

ORACLE_UNQNAME="orcl"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3:/usr/lib64/subversion/bin:/opt/oracle/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1/bin"

PHP_INI_VERSION="production"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages/All/"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_REPOSITORIES="[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

masters = 

priority = -1000

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

[steam-overlay]

location = /var/lib/layman/steam

masters = gentoo

priority = 0

[x-portage]

location = /usr/local/portage

masters = gentoo

priority = 1

"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.* system.nfs4_acl"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/steam /usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so:/opt/bin/skype"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/etc"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3:/usr/lib64/subversion/bin:/opt/oracle/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18"

R_HOME="/usr/lib64/R"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext AMD64 X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa amavis amd64 apache2 arts asm audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding browserplugin bzip2 cairo capi capisuite-fax cdda cddb cdr clamdtop cli connectionstatus consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dbus declarative dga divx4linux dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode eurofile examples exif extensions extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac flash fontconfig fortran fuse gcj gd gdbm ggi gif gimp gimpprint git gnome google-gadgets gphoto2 gpm gs gtk gtk2 hires-icons hwdb iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipppd ipv6 isdnlog jadetex java jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame lcms ldap libkms libnotify linuxthreads-tls lirc live lm_sensors logrotate lzo mad mbox mbrola mikmod mime minizip mjpeg mmx mmxext mng mod modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib multimedia multiuser mysql mysqli ncurses netmeeting network nls nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfsprogs nvidia objc objc++ odk ogg openal opengl openmp openssh pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd profile python qemu qt3 qt3support qt4 rdesktop readline real rpc rtc samba sametime sblive scanner script sdl sdlsound semantic-desktop session skype smb4k smp sms sndfile sox spamassassin speex spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg syslog tcltk tcpd templates threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb utempter utils v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau virtualbox vorbis webkit wmf wxwidgets x264 xanim xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xinetd xml xml2 xorg xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc yahoo zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel snd_usb_audio snd_usb_audio" APACHE2_MODULES="asis actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock cgi deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config log_forensic logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias* authn_core authz_core unixd socache_shmcb" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="usb-af9015" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse vmmouse evdev" KERNEL="l

----------

## Christian99

gnome-3.8 benötigt zwingend systemd. die vorgabe kommt von gnome. also: entweder oder...

----------

## arfe

Wirklich? Spinnen die? Nur weil ich ein paar Tools von GNOME nett finde, muss ich systemd haben? 

Der Schrott fliegt ab jetzt raus.

----------

## arfe

Wie kann ich denn jetzt gnome sauber entfernen?

----------

## Christian99

wie du sie wegbekommst: alles was du in world hast (also explizit emerged hast) unmergen

du kanns auch gnome-3.8 masken und bei gnome-2.x bleiben, was du ja jetzt hast, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

und außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob "nur ein paar tools" wirklich systemd nach sich ziehen, aber du hast ja auch sowas wie gnome-desktop in deiner liste.

----------

## arfe

Wie maske ich den am besten und schnellsten alles was mit Gnome 3.8 zu tun hat?

----------

## Christian99

du könntest was probieren wie

```
gnome-*/*:3
```

bin mir aber nicht hundertprozentig sicher ob das funktioniert...

----------

## bell

Ich musste USE="-pulseaudio -gnome" in die make.conf hinzufügen da einige Pakete diese Use's per default aktiv haben. Anschließend wirst Du Dich von einigen Gnome-Sachen trennen müssen. Zwei Pakete waren in der Ausgabe bereits genannt.

```
emerge -va --depclean gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon gnome-base/gnome-control-center
```

 Wenn Dir einige Anwendungen gefallen haben, schaue nach deren Nachfolgern im Mate-Fork http://www.mate-desktop.org/. Ein Mate-Overlay existiert.

----------

## tazinblack

Ich seh schon, ab jetzt wirds für gnome user hässlich, welche das Poettering-Zeugs nicht wollen.

Wie konnte man so einem bloß Tür und Tor öffnen?!?

Irgendwann krieg ich den irgendwie rausgepatched.

Wie sieht denn das mit KDE aus? Wenn ich um systemd nicht mehr drumherum komme, weiß ich nicht mehr was ich dann mache.

Vielleicht sollte ich dann mal BSD näher anschauen, ich hoffe das wenigstens die schlauer sind. Wobei deren Gnome wird auch nicht ohne laufen ;-(

----------

## Christian99

KDE ist (bisher(?)) ohne systemd glücklich, aber ich hab (freiwillig) das ganze *kit zeugs dabei, das andere auch nicht so sehr mögen.

----------

## platinumviper

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Vielleicht sollte ich dann mal BSD näher anschauen, ich hoffe das wenigstens die schlauer sind. Wobei deren Gnome wird auch nicht ohne laufen ;-(

 

GNOME 3 benötigt systemd, systemd ist zu allen Systemen außer Linux inkompatibel. Mit dem Bindung an systemd hat das GNOME Projekt sich auf anderen Systemen selbst ins Aus geschossen.

Ich bleibe erst mal bei GNOME 2, später steige ich vielleicht auf MATE um.

----------

## franzf

@platinumviper:

So ganz stimmt das nicht mit der Abhängigkeit von systemd. Es gab eine Zeit, da ging suspend/hibernate nur mit systemd, aber auch das scheint mittlerweile der Vergangenheit anzugehören.

Es besteht allerdings eine Abhängigkeit zum login1-interface (dbus...). Aktuell gibt es jedoch nur eine Implementierung - in logind - und die kommt mit systemd. Klar lässt sich jetzt streiten, ob das noch Plattformunabhängig ist (die Gnome-Entwickler bestehen darauf und ich hab auch schon Vorwürfe gegenüber Gentoo gelesen, dass unser Gnome-Herd steif und fest behauptet, diese Abhängigkeit würde bestehen...) - aber theoretisch müsste man nur das Interface systemd-unabhängig implementieren. Und dazu fehlt wohl die Manpower, wenn man schaut, wie lange es dauert bis neue Gnome-releases in portage auftauchen.

----------

